# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Синергия в духовной жизни.

## Игорь1

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху,примите мои смиренные поклоны. С праздником Вас  Шри Кришна Джанмаштами. Прослушал Ваши лекции по методике Стивена Кови и у меня возникло некая несостыковка с моим мировозрением. Когда-то давно я наверное от кого-то слышал или сам нафантазировал следующий постулат: "Все работающие методики будь то психологические или социальные, более полно изложены в духовном знании. Чтобы дать их людям разных уровней достаточно их урезать (то есть немного исказить) под гуну этих людей". В методике Стивена Кови Вы рассказывали про синергию мнений разных людей обнаруживших  разные мнения на жизненную проблему, например в семье. Мой вопрос: "Скажите пожалуйста, где в Шримад Бхагаватам описана эта синергия и как эта синергия связана с Шри Кришной?" С уважением, Ваш слушатель Игорь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мне жаль, что я потревожил ваше мировоззрение, у меня не было таких намерений. Поэтому, может вам проще забыть это семинар, чем мне пытаться вам объяснить универсальную природу синергии? Ведь семинар этот предназначен не для преданных, а просто для ищущих людей. Поэтому вам не стоит ломать голову на эту тему. Мне всегда казалось, что синергия жизни самоочевидна, если мы смотрим на мир глазами знания. Синергия - это синтез разнообразных энергий, имеющих общий источник. В Бхагавад-гите мы встречаем синергию на каждом шагу. Например, в БГ 7.4-5 Кришна описывает по отдельности материальную и духовную энергии, а в 7.6 говорит, что эти две энергии лежат в основе любого явления в этом мире, а Он является их источником. Синергия прослеживается в лестнице йоги, когда разные методы постепенно поднимают человека от кармы до бхакти. Это происходит именно благодаря позитивной синергии разных процессов, преследующих одну цель. Синергия проявляется в Варнаашрама-дхарме, которая объединяет энергии разных варн и ашрамов в одной цели служения Кришне. Синергия проявляется в устройстве космоса, где каждый полубог, ответственный за отдельную стихию, одновременно является частью вселенского тела Вишну, который и создает синергию. В 18й главе БГ Кришна приводит разные мнения разных мудрецов по поводу отречения. Эти идеи соответствуют разному уровню понимания человека, но их цель опять же одна, которая и рождает синергию. В самом Боге существует синергия трех основных аспектов Абсолюта - Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван, которые по видимости отличаются друг от друга, но все же действуют в единстве. Сама завязка Бхагавад-гиты происходит в точке негативной синергии, на поле боя, когда две армии решили потратить свои энергии на уничтожение друг друга. Война - это негативная синергия, ведущая к разрушению. Кришна пытался предотвратить ее, но когда это стало невозможно, он дал Арджуне высшее знание, которое примирило противречия в сердце Арджуны. С одной стороны, Арджуна понимал неизбежность битвы и мог ее выиграть. С другой стороны, он боялся последствий и потому пытался ее избежать. Это были две тенденции - карма и гйана, которые обычно прямо противоположны. Но Кришна дал ему понимание Бхакти, которая объединяет карму и гйану в служении Кришне ради Его удовлетворения. То есть, Бхакти выступает как главный компонент синергии, объединяющий все остальное в служении. Надеюсь, что это как-то прояснило ситуацию.

----------


## Игорь1

Да-а-а! Я когда задавал вопрос имел некоторое предположение о некой связи синергии с Кришной, но что эта связь настолько значительная и разносторонняя предположить не мог. В общем, я поражён, спасибо, я буду обдумывать прочитанное.

----------

